# USB-Datenträger selektiv freischalten



## Flitzpiepe (4 Juni 2008)

Hallo,
kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit USB-Datenträger an einem Rechner explizit freizuschalten? D.h. nur ausgewählte Sticks/Festplatten dürfen an dem Rechner benutzt werden, und fremde werden abgewiesen. Alle oder einzelne abschalten hab ich ja schon hinbekommen.
Grüße 
FP


----------



## Borsti (4 Juni 2008)

Puh, also kann ich dir auch nur mit Halbwissen dienen. Vlt. ist das ja besser als gar nichts...

Also, zum einem musst du den Quellcode, deines USB Treibers haben, oder deinen eigenen USB Treiber schreiben, bzw. einen vorhandenen ändern können.
Unter Linux solltest du da keine Probleme bekommen, da alles Open Source ist, unter Windoof... naja, kein Kommentar... 

Du kannst auch darauf zurück greifen:
http://www.usb-projects.net/cwiki.php?page=USB_Hoststack

Über die API Funktionen, kannst du dann entscheiden, was du mit neuer USB HW machen willst...

Aber ich befürchte, daß ist nicht so einfach, wie du es gerne hättest, oder?

MfG
Borsti


----------



## Reto Hasler (3 Juli 2008)

Ich glaube so eine Umsetzung ist nur über eine Virtuelle Maschine möglich. Wenn du ein Betriebssystem als Virtuelle Maschine aufgesetzt hast, kannst du meines Wissens mit einem Filter für USB-Geräte festlegen, welche USB-Geräte zugelassen werden. 

Leider habe ich erst seit kurzem Virtuelle Maschinen im Einsatz, habe also noch keine Erfahrungen damit gemacht, kann ich aber mal ausprobieren, was genau möglich ist. 

Währe vielleicht noch intressant was für ein Betriebssystem dein rechner nutzt, damit ich deine Situation so gut wie möglich nachsstellen kann. 

Gruss Reto


----------



## Oberchefe (7 Juli 2008)

http://www.heise.de/kiosk/archiv/ct/2004/12/206


----------



## MeTh (8 Juli 2008)

Hallo,

wir im Betrieb verwenden dieses Programm:

http://de.securitypoint.westcon.com/content/vendors/safeboot/safeboot-port-control

Wenn du bei Google mal die Begriffe "safeBoot" oder "Port Control" eingibst,
wirst du auch bei anderen Herstellern fündig.

Was das Kostet kann ich nicht sagen, man kann aber auch andere Geräte damit sperren.

LG MeTh


----------

